# eastsheen 4x4, 2x2, and 5x5



## andyt1992 (Dec 28, 2009)

Just seen this on ebay and am wondering if they are genuine ES, and if they are, are they cheaper elsewhere:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-2x2x2-4x4...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_3?hash=item35a4ed6019

Thanks,
Andy


----------



## Owen (Dec 28, 2009)

By the looks of it, those are genuine.


----------



## stiwi griffin (Dec 28, 2009)

if it is the three of them, it's a good prize


----------



## Toad (Dec 28, 2009)

I bought them from Puzl as a set for the same price and they're brilliant... (and genuine ES)

http://www.puzl.co.uk/puzzles-5x5x5-4x4x4-2x2x2-p-50.html?osCsid=b8bcda1e00adc26a221d97be271e3b07


----------



## riffz (Dec 28, 2009)

Or you could get a lanlan 2x2, mini QJ 4x4 and V-cube 5 and be much happier


----------



## LNZ (Dec 28, 2009)

I own 6 real ES cubes. A real ES will come in a box and have a sheet in each box. On the 2x2, it will be a solution manual. On the 4x4 and 5x5, it will be a guide to dissassemble and putt he cube back together again.


----------



## dillonbladez (Dec 28, 2009)

those look real to me. i bought the exact same thing, but a different seller. they are genuine.


----------



## andyt1992 (Dec 28, 2009)

riffz said:


> Or you could get a lanlan 2x2, mini QJ 4x4 and V-cube 5 and be much happier



Price??? how much would i be looking at :s am i right in thinkin this would be much more expensive?


----------



## ianini (Dec 28, 2009)

andyt1992 said:


> riffz said:
> 
> 
> > Or you could get a lanlan 2x2, mini QJ 4x4 and V-cube 5 and be much happier
> ...



The 2x2 and 4x4 are very cheap. The V-5 is rather expensive.


----------



## Zarxrax (Dec 28, 2009)

Eastsheen 2x2 is ok, but I think you'll find that the 4x4 and 5x5 leave a lot to be desired.
You could get a lanlan or maru 2x2 and the mini qj off popbuying, along with some random 5x5 there for about the same price.
I have an eastsheen 4x4, and I never even solve it because trying to turn it frustrates me too much.

V-cubes are insanely expensive though.


----------



## rubiknerd11 (Jan 29, 2010)

Eastsheen 5x5s vary in quality the one i have can cut a full piece no problem, rarely locks up, and doesnt overturn all the time like most of them do. If i were you i would get a lanlan 2x2, qj 4x4, and a qj 5x5 if you want something cheaper than a v-cube


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Jan 29, 2010)

LNZ said:


> I own 6 real ES cubes. A real ES will come in a box and have a sheet in each box. On the 2x2, it will be a solution manual. On the 4x4 and 5x5, it will be a guide to dissassemble and putt he cube back together again.



Can anyone else comfirm this, because I've bought an ES set from HuskyOmega on ebay, and as far sa I can tell they are genuine, and did not come with a box (aside the box they showed up in the mail in) and none came with a pamphlet. I did get a famwealth 3x3 with the set.

But as far as ES's go, I consider them an intermidiate step between rubik's brand cubes and all the better stuff like lanlan/qj. I mean, if you have been stuck with a rubik's junior as a 2x2, the ES will feel godly at first... same if you were stuck with a rubik's revenge and went to the ES. so for the price, the are well worth it. but they are def not the best in my opinion.


----------



## irontwig (Jan 29, 2010)

dunpeal2064 said:


> LNZ said:
> 
> 
> > I own 6 real ES cubes. A real ES will come in a box and have a sheet in each box. On the 2x2, it will be a solution manual. On the 4x4 and 5x5, it will be a guide to dissassemble and putt he cube back together again.
> ...



Iirc the 5x5 and 2x2 ES I ordered from Meffert's years ago did just come in plastic.


----------



## andyt1992 (Jan 29, 2010)

Safe to say i got them, they were genuine and were all really good all rounders. Since then i've bought a 2x2 ES again from another seller and it feels a totally different cube :s can be a bit hit and miss IMO.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 30, 2010)

2x2: Eastsheen is okay. Go ahead. After being advanced with it. Get Lanlan or Maru. The quality is nice. I hear it cuts corners like a half bomb.
4x4:Try it. Lube it once, don't play with the screws. it' nice for trying out. Then get a QJ.
5x5:I think it's okay. Go the same with 4x4, lube and play. Then get V5 or YJ5.


----------



## powershotman (Jan 30, 2010)

es 4x4 locks up frequently ,
i hate it :C


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 30, 2010)

It becomes like that. Just wait for the V4.
...Oh wait, it's been KO'd...


----------



## Thomas09 (Jan 30, 2010)

They're great if you're just new to speed cubing because of their price. But once you want to start building up real speed, I suggest you get better cubes.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 30, 2010)

dunpeal2064 said:


> LNZ said:
> 
> 
> > I own 6 real ES cubes. A real ES will come in a box and have a sheet in each box. On the 2x2, it will be a solution manual. On the 4x4 and 5x5, it will be a guide to dissassemble and putt he cube back together again.
> ...



ES products will have names like 2x2A, 2x2B, 2x2C, etc. The letter only refers to the type of packaging, the puzzles are all the same. The packing ranges from plain plastic wrapper to the box LNZ is describing.


----------

